# jrzmac's Haunt



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

i just started putting a few things up the other day.
,,,,


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

,,,,,


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

,,


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've moved this to it's own thread. Please do not hijack other people's threads.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I like the scarecrow. It's fun to see something a little different. And the reaper's sweet.


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Love the yard. Can you tell us how you made the scarecrow?


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

The scarecrow looks great, almost like a real person is in there! Did you make it yourself?


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

The house isn't done yet, and i think the thread was called "2007 so far" or something like that, so I wasn't trying to HIJACK anybody's thread. I would've started one myself.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

No worries jrzmac, the house looks fantastic!


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks all, the scarecrow i made. pvc, chicken wire etc. dipped some old jeans and shirt in monster mud. I started out making a wall crawler but turned him into a scarecrow as i moved and i couldnt hang it on the front of the house. That explains the bent elbows and knee's etc.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The scarecrow is my favorite. 

Nice.


----------

